# Way to set Windows Pc for auto shutdown



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Sometimes my daughter forgets to shut down her PC when she leaves the house. Yes, I do know there is some school of thought that recommends leaving a PC on all the time. I don't want that. Is the some way in the BIOS or the Windows XP Os to have the PC shut down after a certain period of time.
In the the Ami/Phoenix BIOS I can only find an option for what to do in the event of a power failure. (Turn back on or Stay off) 
In the OS I found how to turn off the drives after a specified time, but no where can I find an option to shut the PC down completely. Is there such an option and if so, where can I find it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

With mine,I click on Start in the bottom left corner, click on the shut down .


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

chrisn said:


> With mine,I click on Start in the bottom left corner, click on the shut down .


Thanks, you made me smile.....barely.:jester:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

For those not around to "click on Start in the bottom left corner, click on the shut down",:jester: there is a little app called PC Auto Shutdown. Search it if you are interested.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just set to sleep after say 15 or 30 min's of inactivity. Otherwise, if you do a task to shutdown, anything that interrupts the task, restarts the clock. You can also do a Task, which would do the same thing as Sleep for shutting it down.

My son does the same thing, but I just go in there before I go to bed and shut it down, since he is at that point laying in bed watching stuff on netflix on his ps3.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

You can easily set it to shutdown at particular times. More difficult if the times are random after use. 

In scheduled tasks set a time for shutdown. The command line is shutdown.exe /f


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone (except for the :jester Lots of options but the Auto Shutdown program mentioned works great for my particular needs.


----------

